# Services Luxalarm



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Just some pics of the latest arrival, making this the second Services travel clock to hit Aussie shores. Currently ticking away quite nicely on my desk, and keeping good time at that. Just wondering (And expecting mach will know) how common were the travel clock range? Only seen 3, my 2 and the Night Watch one that got sold a while back (They refused to ship to here).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve seen a few Services travel clocks on ebay over the years, I have Services advertising mentioning alarm & wall clocks (including electrics) going back to the early 1930s.

No doubt you`ll have seen this alarm clock of mine...

*"Services"** Caller `Foreign` ( possibly German) circa mid 1930s.*










As shown in this period catalogue...










BTW, Steve Burrage mentioned to me one time that a few years earlier he`d thrown away a number of old Services alarm clocks as he thought no one would be interested in them 

Here`s a hint for you - when doing an ebay search put in Sewices as I`ve often seen their clocks under this heading :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I presume Regox, that you are bidding on this one...Vintage Services Luxalarm?


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

...Maybe


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Missing a winder - -

:lol:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Well someones got to keep the local watch repairer in business!


----------

